# Welcome New Members....



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Just a quick note to say welcome to all new Bimmerfest members.

My name is Jon, and I am here to make sure that your visits to our
BMW forums are enjoyable and informative.

It is a core value of this site that we take a true free
("non-authoritarian") approach to its' administration. More importantly,
it is operated as a "not-for-profit" mechanism whose sole function is
to serve the growing legion of BMW enthusiasts on the Internet.

Anything at all that I can do to make your stay more enjoyable,
please let me know.

Best regards,
--Jon Shafer, Founder


----------



## timp (Oct 4, 2003)

*new guy*

Just got here. I'm giving up on RF. Lots of familiar names from the past already here!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

timp said:


> Just got here. I'm giving up on RF. Lots of familiar names from the past already here!


Welcome, timp!


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

hey john! this is looking like a good move for me, as "that other board" not only has taken to offending its core constituents that attracted me in the first place with their technical knowledge, but recently has grown quite BORING. :thumbdwn: 

Nice to see the fresh air here!

Now how do we get the E39 DIY cranked up?


----------



## kowached (Jun 20, 2003)

*Why is there a DIY section?*

Someone is going to have to explain this to me.

Forums that make E39 sense:
-General Discussion
-5 Series
-5 Series DIY
-Off topic lounge

If the 5 Series DIY section is for DIY's, then what is the regular 5 Series section for, if its for General Discussion, then what is the General Discussion forum for, if its for Off Topic (non-DIY), then what is the Off Topic forum for, or is the DIY section only going to be comprised of step-by-step DIY's, and tech questions remain on the main 5 Series forum :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2003)

One thing to remember is that over here at the Fest, we do not segregate ourselves as much as over at RF. People with different series interact often. Many/most members view the board using "View New Posts" which shows the most recent posts from all forums in one view.

General Discussion is for non-model specific BMW issues/questions and is often used for non-BMW specific automotive issues/questions.

5-series would be for 5-series specific discussions

5-series DIY should be self-explanatory

Off-Topic is for anything. But, again, it is not model/series specific.

As a rule, we all generally only post to the model specific forums for model specific issues.

While you guys may all be RF E39 board refugees, the rest of us here are predominently all good folks. So feel free to join any discussions outside of the 5-series board. For example, the Poly Sci board gets some heated interesting discussions going from time to time. And OT is often rather enlightening.

Enjoy.


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

hey Dave!!!! RF seems to be bleeding members these days. I'm a bit cluless too about the diffrent boards :banana: but we'll settle in after awhile.

Great to see some of you smart guys over here. I just came over and love it already.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> hey Dave!!!! RF seems to be bleeding members these days. I'm a bit cluless too about the diffrent boards :banana: but we'll settle in after awhile.
> 
> Great to see some of you smart guys over here. I just came over and love it already.


 Once you all shake the model-specific segregation mindset imposed by years at RF, it'll make a lot more sense.

You don't need the same model/series to talk about random stuff.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> Anything at all that I can do to make your stay more enjoyable, please let me know.
> 
> Best regards,
> --Jon Shafer, Founder


Thanks for the general welcome Jon. Since you are the founder, can you tell me what the inspiration was...these things always have a pretty good stroy behind them and was interested in hearing it. Not looking for a book but, a short paragraph would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)




----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Malachi said:


> Thanks for the general welcome Jon. Since you are the fonder, can you tell me what the inspiration was...these things always have a pretty good stroy behind them and was interested in hearing it. Not looking for a book but, a short paragraph would be appreciated.


Malachi-

The story of Bimmerfest is really not that long or complicated.
I used to be (until approx. 2 mos. ago) the General Sales Manager
of Cutter Motors, a large, multi-franchise highline automobile dealership
located in Santa Barbara, CA. About five years ago I stumbled
upon (was directed to , actually) the old Bimmer.org. I was fascinated
with the discussions, and I participated in them rigorously.

Seeing just how much fun Z3 owners were having with their annual
"Homecoming" events over on the East Coast, I decided to organize
a similar gathering, but open to all BMW models past and present.
The attendees were exclusively members of the online community.

The event grew over the years, while at the same time the
organizational makeup of Bimmer.org transformed into the Roadfly.
After several personal experiences (similar to what Dave Z has exposed),
PerformanceIX and I decided to launch Bimmerfest.com as an alternative
for the growing ranks of the disenchanted. Defectors, as well as those
who were banished (for unjust reasons) were the constituents of our
charter membership.

The site continues to grow today, but our committment to our ideals
will always remain the same...

While we are currently running on a beta version of v-bulletin
software, we feel that most of you newcomers will quickly come
to appreciate the advantages of our technological sophistication once
you get used to it!

Once again, welcome to The 'Fest!

:bigpimp:


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I joined this form about a year ago and at that time besides here and RF I frequented a Yahoo E39 board run by Don Eilenberger and a board called "BMW Planet". Since RF unfairly banned Dave Z, I will be hanging out here more frequently. I still post on the Yahoo board and recommend it to everyone here. The URL is:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/bmwe39/

I did not know that you also had similar problems with RF and now understand how this forum came to be. I think we have a great future here as the members have created an excellent database of technical expertise and information and for the most part do not participate in sensless "flaming".

Does anyone know what became of BMW Planet?

Thanks,

Steve D


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> hey Dave!!!! RF seems to be bleeding members these days. I'm a bit cluless too about the diffrent boards :banana: but we'll settle in after awhile.


I crack up every time I see that dancing banana! For some reason, it just hits my funny bone!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> hey john! this is looking like a good move for me, as "that other board" not only has taken to offending its core constituents that attracted me in the first place with their technical knowledge, but recently has grown quite BORING. :thumbdwn:
> 
> Now how do we get the E39 DIY cranked up?


Post away ! I had hoped to make a few write ups about the various mods I have been doing-V1 remote install, Bluetooth Euro armrest,etc- but besides being technologically challenged I have been handed a large project at work which will consume my mod time :bawling:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Welcome, timp!


I knew it. You are a post :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:!!! :hi:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> The site continues to grow today, but our committment to our ideals
> will always remain the same...
> 
> While we are currently running on a beta version of v-bulletin
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## mikemaster (Mar 22, 2003)

Steve D said:


> Does anyone know what became of *BMW Planet*?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve D


I was wondering this too, does anyone know what happened?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

mikemaster said:


> I was wondering this too, does anyone know what happened?


They actually reopened the site but still had problems posting. I remember 1 month ago i posted something and someone elses post was under my name. So i think they are still working on the site. :dunno:


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

Dang! It's like old home week in here.

I've finally given up on RF, but still feel the need to help folks out. Maybe it's time to get a BMW Audio section set up? I think I could drag a few of the RF experts over.

Speaking of dragging folks over, should we all go back through our emails and find the RF folks we've chatted with in the past and urge them to "break on through to the other side"? Traffic begets traffic.


Bill


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

mikemaster said:


> I was wondering this too, does anyone know what happened?


A number of people from Planet went to BMW-forums.com, which was started by Joe540i and Cam540 that frequented both RF and Planet. When planet went down for good (and who knows why) a few more people went to bmw-forums and to here.


----------

